# Minnows!!



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

Are minnows too fast for red bellies???
I have had ten minnows all about an inch and a half in the tank with my reds for about a week and my p's will chase them and then give up. i know they are hungry cause i refuse to feed them anything else until these minnows are gone, but the wont go after them!!
What the f*ck? The minnows like to hang out around the top and my p's dont like the surface too much but food is food right? ive tried turning the lights off, raising the temp etc....
i am worried my ps will turn on eachother b4 going after the minnows


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

p's can be like that sometimes from what i have seen with my reds if they chase them and dont catch them they give up until the opportunity arises again.
you might just have lazy p's.
i would feed them and you will probably see a decline in the numbers of the minnows soon.
dixon


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

thats common, sooner or later they will get real hungry and continue to chase the minnows constantly. piranhas can't keep this up tho because 90% of their muscles are for bursts of energy.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

There isn't really anything too fast for a p!


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*a danio is to fast, i would think!*


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

a danio last about 20 secs in my tank.. with a 7 inch elong


----------



## SicklySweet (Sep 23, 2003)

danio was gone overnight in my tank with my 3.5" spilo


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I had same trouble with minnows and small feeders, so went to a bigger fedder so it couldn't move as fast and gave the P's a bigger target to hit.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

put the minnows in the net, smack them against the window couple of times, then release them into water. They will be dizy and barely being able to swim and P's will eat them.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

minnows are gone quick in my tank!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------

